# Foodee Songs



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

What are some of your favorite songs about food? :eat2:


Here's Texas singer/songwriter Guy Clark with Homegrown Tomatoes.

Another Guy Clark song, here he is with Texas Cookin'.


Moving up to Canada, Stompin' Tom Connors has The Ketchup Song (AKA "Ketchup Loves Potatoes").

The good Dr. Connors just may have some kind of potato fixation. Here he is again with Bud The Spud.



What food-related songs do you like?

(This could be fun!  )


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2007)

What a cool topic!! Of course, I need to think about this...I can't think of anything off the top of my head!

fun fun!!


p.s. How about "On Top of Spaghetti"? (the parody for "On Top of Old Smokey"?)


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a cool topic!! Of course, I need to think about this...I can't think of anything off the top of my head!
> 
> fun fun!!
> 
> ...



Just off the top of my head, there's also "Shoo-Fly Pie", "Catfish And Collard Greens" (Junior Brown), "Tiger Love And Turnip Greens" (Duane Eddy, instrumental), and "Green Onions" (Booker T and the MGs, instrumental).

And, of course, who could forget Cheeseburger In Paradise, by Jimmy Buffett?



I'm sure you'll come up with something...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2007)

OK...

How about Food Glorious Food from Oliver!

And...Sugar Sugar (the Archies) or Yummy Yummy Yummy (the Ohio Express) or Does your chewing gum lose its flavor? (Lonnie Donegan)

Do those 3 count as food?

oooh Punky's Dilemma! (Simon and Garfunkle) "wish I was a Kellogg's cornflake..."


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a cool topic!! Of course, I need to think about this...I can't think of anything off the top of my head!
> 
> fun fun!!
> 
> ...





lol...that was the first song I learned as a little girl and I never forgot the lyrics...

On top of spaghetti
All covered with cheese
I lost my poor meatball
When somebody sneezed
It rolled off the table
and onto the floor
and then my poor meatball
rolled out of the door


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 28, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> lol...that was the first song I learned as a little girl and I never forgot the lyrics...
> 
> On top of spaghetti
> All covered with cheese
> ...



...It rolled in the garden
And under a bush
And then my poor meatball
Was nothing but mush! lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 28, 2007)

Addicted to Spuds by Weird Al Yankovic

Scarborough Fair by Simon and Garfunkel (...parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme...)

Pour Some Sugar on Me by Def Leppard ( okay, it's a stretch  )

Cheeseburger in Paradise by Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2007)

We sing a slightly mixed up version..

_On top of Spaghetti_
_All covered with snow_
_I lost my poor sweeeeeeetie_
_When somebody sneezed._

_She rolled off the table_
_and onto the floor_
_and then my poor sweeeeeetie_
_rolled right out the door_

_She rolled in the garden_
_and under a bush_
_and then my poor sweeeeetie_
_was nothing but mush._

_So when you have spaghetti_
_all covered with snow_
_remember my sweeeetie_
_and cover your sneeze._


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 28, 2007)

That was beautiful, Fuzzy. *sniff*



Not a song, this time, but a poem:

_Hep me, fodder, hep me mudder
Ma muf iv duck wif beenud budder_​



Thank you. :bow:


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2007)

*Animal Crackers - Shirley Temple

Eat It - Wierd Al Yankovic

I Wish Lunch Could Last Forever - Jimmy Buffet 

Tossed Salad and Scrambled Eggs - Kelsey Grammar 




500 Songs About Food!!
http://www.mixedup.com/foodsongs.htm

 *


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone ever sing the kids camp song, "Fried Ham"?

Fried ham, fried ham, cheese and baloney,
after the macaroni we'll eat onions, 
pickles and ketchup and then we'll eat some more fried ham,
fried ham, fried ham!

Second verse same as the first, baby voice (opera, okie, drunk, etc.) couldn't be worse!

And then it's repeated over and over in various accents and voices.


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 28, 2007)

How about the song "Bread and Butter" made popular in the movie 9 1/2 Weeks. "I like bread and butter, I like toast and jam"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 28, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Not a song, this time, but a poem:
> 
> _Hep me, fodder, hep me mudder
> Ma muf iv duck wif beenud budder_​



Which reminds me of..."Peanut Butter" by the Marathons.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Which reminds me of..."Peanut Butter" by the Marathons.



I like peanut butter
chunky peanut butter
creamy peanut butter, too!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 3, 2007)

Not really a 'Foodee Song', but Guy Clark often seems to talk about food in his songs.

In Black Diamond Strings, he states "Black Diamond strings are like white flour and grits: You play Black Diamond strings 'cause it's all you can get."

My girlfriend had to explain this to me. Apparently, if you're low on grits, you can stretch it out a bit with white flour.

So, presumably, Black Diamond is not the preferred brand of guitar string. 



But the main reason I posted this comes from another reference in the song's chorus: "Drinkin' 1 W Harper..."

*What's he singing about there?* Was that a brand of whiskey or soda pop that would have been sold in Texas?


(Uh...it seems I've once again linked to a video that has Emmylou Harris in it. Funny how often that happens, innit?)


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Heavens, I cannot believe no one has mentioned 

I Want Candy by BowWowWow

or 

Peaches by The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## Friday (Oct 3, 2007)

Really love your peaches wanna shake your tree.........Steve Miller Band


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 3, 2007)

Friday said:


> Really love your peaches wanna shake your tree.........Steve Miller Band



"You squeeze my lemons 'til the juice runs down my leg" -- Willie Dixon.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend introduced me to this song. More of a feeder song than a foodee one, but it's still about food. 

*Everybody Eats When They Come To My House*
From Cab Calloway and His Orchestra

Have a banana, Hannah, 
Try the salami, Tommy, 
Give with the gravy, Davy, 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

Try a tomato, Plato, 
Here's cacciatore, Dorie, 
Taste the baloney, Tony, 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

I fix your favorite dishes, 
Hopin' this good food fills ya! 
Work my hands to the bone in the kitchen alone, 
You better eat if it kills ya! 

Pass me a pancake, Mandrake, 
Have an hors-d'oeuvre-y, Irvy, 
Look in the fendel (?), Mendel, 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

Hannah! Davy! Tommy! Dora! Mandrake! 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

Pastafazoola, Talullah! 
Oh, do have a bagel, Fagel, 
Now, don't be so bashful, Nashville, 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

Hey, this is a party, Marty, 
Here, you get the cherry, Jerry, 
Now, look, don't be so picky, Micky, 
'Cause everybody eats when they come to my house! 

All of my friends are welcome, 
Don't make me coax you, moax you, 
Eat the tables, the chairs, the napkins, who cares? 
You gotta eat if it chokes you! 

Oh, do have a knish, Nishia, 
Pass me the latke, Macky, 
Chile con carne for Barney, 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

Face! Buster! Chair! Chops! Fump! 
Everybody eats when they come to my house! 

Everybody eats when they come to my house!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> A friend introduced me to this song. More of a feeder song than a foodee one, but it's still about food.
> 
> *Everybody Eats When They Come To My House*
> From Cab Calloway and His Orchestra
> ...



Did anyone else read this with the hope of seeing your own name?? Oh well, mine's not there but I'm sure I'd get candy at that house.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

I Love Rocky Road - Weird Al

Whats that one song...chorus goes...peaches for you, peaches for me....its not the other peach song mentioned above.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2007)

"Bob's Dogs And Burgs" -- Fred Eaglesmith

(Sorry, couldn't find an example online)


----------



## Baba Fats (Nov 15, 2007)

Now here's a topic I can really get my teeth into (so to speak). I dare you to find a great food song that isn't already included in this Top 500 list:

http://www.mixedup.com/foodsongs.htm

Offhand, I can think of three more favorites that somehow got left out - "Long Tall Glasses" by Leo Sayer, "Burger God" by Big Daddy Graham (note to Randi: he also recorded the Garden State anthem "Viva New Jersey," though I think Uncle Floyd did it first), and "Fifty Cents," a true classic by Billy Mortimer and Dan Lewis, which dates all the way back to 1881:

http://www.mudcat.org/thread.cfm?threadid=8771&messages=21

Those who share my aural fixation might also enjoy this food song thread:

http://talk.livedaily.com/archive/index.php/t-409769.html

which includes yet _another_ version of "On Top of Spaghetti."


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 15, 2007)

Baba Fats said:


> Now here's a topic I can really get my teeth into (so to speak). I dare you to find a great food song that isn't already included in this Top 500 list:
> 
> http://www.mixedup.com/foodsongs.htm
> 
> ...



Baba!! You are finally here on the Foodee Board. Please keep posting! You'd have so much to offer.


----------



## jcas50 (Nov 15, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> A friend introduced me to this song. More of a feeder song than a foodee one, but it's still about food.
> 
> *Everybody Eats When They Come To My House*
> From Cab Calloway and His Orchestra
> ...



Longtime listeners of Faith Middleton's Food Shmooze know this as her theme song. Her radio show is on Connecticut NPR stations from 3-4pm on Wednesdays. Her show is actually Monday-Friday but every Wednesday is all about food. She gets famous chefs to talk about food topics, and she gets food purveyors as well. It is a delight.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 16, 2007)

There's a cool collection of jazzy food songs that you can find in cut-out bins (and Amazon) called _Diner-Mite_ that includes along with that Cab Calloway song, some other great foodee songs like "All That Meat and No potatoes." 

A modern band that regularly salutes food (much of it low-budget) blended with sex is Southern Culture on the Skids. Among their treats: 

"Eight Piece Box"
"Banana Puddin'"
"Too Much Fork for Just One Fork"
and "Walk Like A Camel," with its memorable shout in praise of Little Debbie snack cakes . . .


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2007)

The Tomato Vendetta by Mason Williams

an old southern blues tune has a great line in it; "put your hot dog between my buns, c'mon baby let's have some fun"


----------



## saucywench (Nov 21, 2007)

*Chili Dog* (from the One Man Dog album)
James Taylor

Make my bed out of Wonder Bread
Spread some mustard upon my head
I don't want no onions or sauerkraut, mama
Hold on to the bun baby, work it on out.

I'm a chili dog
I guess you guessed by now
Sure 'nuf I'm a chili dog, baby (you and me)
Delicious!

Don't get jealous
Better not up and get over zealous (watch out now y'all).
Come on now fellas,
Pass me down the relish.

Don't read no Ann Landers
Just can't feed me no Colonel Sanders
I ain't trying to fool us
Don't bring home no Orange Julius.

Gotta have--one more time--get on down again
Woh, woh, chili dog, baby
Yes indeed, I want a chili dog, yeh
Talkin' about stone delicious
Good for you too!

Great album, btw.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 21, 2007)

"The Chicken Cordon Blues" -- Steve Goodman


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 21, 2007)

by Phil Harris with Bob Wills:

THAT'S WHAT I LIKE ABOUT THE SOUTH
(Andy Razaf)



Won't you come with me to Alabamy
Let's go see my dear old Mammy
She's fryin' eggs and boiling hammy
That's what I like about the South

Now there you can make no mistakey
Where those nerves are never shaky
Ought to taste her layer cakey
That's what I like about the South

She's got baked ribs and candied yams
Those sugar-cured Virginia hams
Basement full of those berry jams
An' that's what I like about the South

Hot corn bread, black-eyed peas
You can eat as much as you please
'Cause it's never out of season
That's what I like about the South

Aahhh, don't take one, have two
There's dark brown and chocolate too
Suits me, they must suit you
'Cause that's what I like about the South

Well it's way, way down where the cane grows tall
Down where they say "Y'all"
Walk on in with that Southern drawl
'Cause that's what I like about the South

Down where they have those pretty queens
Keep a-dreamin' those dreamy dreams
Well let's sip that absinthe in New Orleans
That's what I like about the South

Here come old Bob with all the news
Got the boxback coat with button shoes
But he's all caught up with his union dues
An' that's what I like about the South

Here come old Roy down the street
Ho, can't you hear those tappin' feet
He would rather sleep than eat
An' that's what I like about the South

Now every time I pass your door
You act like you don't want me no more
Why don't you shake that head and sigh
And I'll go walkin' by

On, on, on and on and on
Honey, when you tell me that you love me
Then how come you close your eyes

Did I tell you 'bout the place called Doo-wah-diddy
It ain't no town and it ain't no city
It's just awful small, but awful pretty
That's Doo-wah-diddy

Well I didn't come here to criticise
I'm not here to sympathise
But don't tell me those no-good lies
That a lyin' gal like you can devise

You love me like I love you
Send me fifty P-D-Q
Roses are red and violets are pink
If I don't get all fifty, I don't show

She's got backbones and turnip greens
Ham hocks and butter beans
You, me and New Orleans
An' that's what I like about the South


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 10, 2008)

Junk Food Junkie -- Larry Groce. 



.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 10, 2008)

"Bagel and Lox" -- the Charioteers.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 7, 2008)

*bump*

My niece played this song for me last night [English version]. Apparently there's a German [?] version on YouTube too.

*Chocolate Chip Cookies (in English)*
Musik: Edzard Hüneke/Daniel Dickopf, Englischer Text: Janna Land-Hüneke, Arrangement: Edzard Hüneke
Leadgesang: Alle

Jetzt neu mit verbessertem Rezept!

In the mixing bowl put butter, 200g cut thin,
then soft brown sugar from our sugar tin.
Now you take white sugar and you cream to a paste
200g of each of them gets that great taste.
2 beaten eggs are next, gradually you add them,
mixing well the whole time 'til your arms are achin'.
Make sure it's all creamy smooth, 'cos that will guarantee their
Success - any expert would agree there.

Teaspoon of baking powder, 5 drops Vanilla Essence.
Now fold in the flour, 600g (or maybe up to 7).
Oh yeah! And half a teaspoon of salt, I just remembered.
The combination tastes really quite intense.
Two bars of plain choc-olate in little pieces
And you stir them in briefly - the gorgeous smell increases.
Once it's all done transfer the dough into a sealed container.
Now you can lick the bowl and put it on the drainer.

Chocolate Chip Cookies
I'm baking Chocolate Chip Cookies
Because my Chocolate Chip Cookies
Are irresistable (as you can tell).

The dough needs to chill inside the fridge a day and night.
'cos what you want is bite, and they'll get that alright.
I'm off to have a nice day now, spend the night at play - 
Tomorrow will be judgement day!
You heat up the oven to hundred and eighty C
Baking paper's good; now the dough will have to be 
rolled into little balls and spread out by hand - 
Mind-e the gap, 'cos these babies expand.

Bake on the middle rack ten, fifteen mins or so;
Time enough for dishes; get some coffee on the go.
Open up, get them out; this moment is so rare:
The instant of completion, loved by artists everywhere.
And if by some bad luck I end up with some burnt ones
I'll send them to my Grandma; the best behaved of Grandsons,
and save the best ones for my love to try.
P.S. the ingredients can be fun to modify.

Chocolate Chip Cookies

And that reminds me of this other YouTube video called "Milk and Cereal". Gotta love homemade productions. LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the song they play at the movie theater and drive-in before the movie starts with the dancing food and candies and drinks.

Lets all go to the lobby , lets all go to the lobby , lets all go to the lobby.......
To get ourselves a treat!:eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 8, 2008)

A Little Something Refreshing - No Doubt

_Yeah 
I'm hungry 
I'm starving 
I want some food for my tummy 

I want some 
Pizza coke and ice cream 
Popcorn cotton candy 
Marshmallows milkshake and peanuts 
Would be so great 
Pies chips candy apples 
Twinkies frosted flakes 
Donuts french fries 
And some chocolate cake with mustard 
Cookies avocados pancakes 
Pineapple juice 
Whipped cream on some raw meat 
That's not all I could eat 

I'm hungry 
I'm starving 
I want some food for my tum... 

I want some 
Honey roasted walnuts 
Pepperoni slices 
Pasta and burritos 
Different kinds of rices 
Cherries dipped in chocolate 
Cottage cheese and jelly 
Colonel sander's chicken 
Still won't fill my belly 
Broccoli sticky syrup 
Churros dipped in sauce 
Drippy sloppy joes 

Then I'm full at last 
Ahhh ahhh 
I'm full at last 
*Burp.* _

I love No Doubt! <3.


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2008)

*bump* of a very worthy thread 

"Food" by Buck 65 
( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-sJgQM1hWw&feature=related )


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2017)

Cabbage Rolls And Coffee, by the Schmenge Brothers (SCTV)


----------

